# popbuying.com shipping



## kooixh (Dec 21, 2009)

i just order a mini QJ 4x4 on popbuying and i use the free airmail shipping and i don't use paypal so how long will the shipping took


----------



## ianini (Dec 21, 2009)

Please use the One Question One Answer Thread from now on, instead of starting a whole thread on a single question. About 2 weeks.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 21, 2009)

on avg is 2 weeks, but if you have a large order it'll come in 1 week.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 21, 2009)

Think that popbuying.com is located in China, so it may take a while


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

ianini said:


> Please use the One Question One Answer Thread from now on, instead of starting a whole thread on a single question. About 2 weeks.



I can see why this guy made a new thread, the OAQT is slow and sometimes others assert themselves in front of others without politely waiting for a question to be answered or better yet, answering it themselves


----------



## Hammond (Dec 21, 2009)

My order of one item (6x6) processed and shipped in two days, and arrived here in a total of 14 days.

However, my order of four items, (DIYs, SQ-1s, and other random cubes) has been processing for 8 days, and still has not shipped.

So it can vary depending on your order, and what you ordered.


----------



## skarian (Jan 18, 2010)

i didnt want to make a new thread so ill use this one how long would a fifty dollar packaget ake to arrrive in texas? it shipped on 1/9/10


----------



## maggot (Jan 18, 2010)

mine order 1/9 too not here yet about $50 too... patience grasshopper


----------



## foxdi (Jan 18, 2010)

1 week for registered air . 2 - 4 weeks for normal air without registered .

i live in singapore , and 1 week is really a good shipping timing  . so on average its like 1 week processing , 1 week shipping . total of 2 weeks .

but my recent orders processed over 1 week and still not shipped


----------



## skarian (Jan 18, 2010)

when they give you a tracking number is i considered registered??


----------



## foxdi (Jan 19, 2010)

skarian said:


> when they give you a tracking number is i considered registered??



yep , a tracking number meanings its shipped by registered airmail .


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 19, 2010)

I made my $50 order on 1/5/10, said it was shipped on popbuying on the 15th (yes took 10 days to get it shipped) and the tracking number only registered today, apparantly it got on a plane this morning lol


----------



## robertpauljr (Jan 22, 2010)

Original order December 21. Turns out the cubes were not available so on January 4 I changed the order and applied what I had paid to 3 different puzzles. I did not pay extra for shipping. I live in the US. I got the puzzles today. I was able to track it online at the usps site using the tracking number popbuying gave me. At first it did not show up for days. Then I got the message on Jan 7 that the item was accepted in Hong Kong. Then a new message appeared on Jan 13 saying the item had left Hong Kong. There was no message saying it had arrived anywhere in the US, but today the mail lady knocked on my door with the package. I had to sign for it since it is registered mail. So from the time I changed the order to puzzles they had in stock to delivery it was 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## skarian (Jan 22, 2010)

hmm interesting its been seven days exactly since the package left hong kong, maybe the USPS guy is coming, or already came


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 23, 2010)

man you are lucky

my package got shipped to the post office on the thirteenth. it did not ship out of china


----------



## skarian (Jan 23, 2010)

lol well i guess i am, but he didnt come today =( maybe tomorrow or something, im just glad i got such a good deal =)


----------



## oval30 (May 30, 2010)

*Type of shipping*

i live in the us, and i want to know if the package is shipped through ups, usps, or fedex? thanks


----------



## cincyaviation (May 30, 2010)

oval30 said:


> i live in the us, and i want to know if the package is shipped through ups, usps, or fedex? thanks


how should we know? Contact the people that are shipping it...


----------



## oval30 (May 30, 2010)

sure why not


----------



## raodkill (Jun 3, 2010)

i was wondering how big of an order it must be before being able to bump it to express for free?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 3, 2010)

I just checked and it seems to be somewhere around $500. At that point, EMS shipping is free, but a new choice is available (DHL Express).


----------

